# APR vs REVO (Stage 1 / 2) MK3 TT 2.0T



## PacketSurfer (Aug 11, 2020)

Hey guys... REVO currently doing a 20% off offer, so my local has quoted me £950 for stage 1 including the DSG remap (ECU & TCU). This is for my TT quattro s-line (230ps)

But APR I got quoted just over £1300 for the same.

Realistically, is APR any better than REVO? Happy to save £350.....

I'll be going stage 2 in the future as well and want to make sure I get the best product . Or at least, if there isn't any difference, I'll go for the cheapest.

From what I can find, people seem to suggest APR is going to be a little bit faster than REVO - not sure it matters or if anyone has a comparison...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Think you need your head testing if you're going to lay down a grand for something like this..... imo of course


----------



## GSYNC (Jul 26, 2019)

leopard said:


> Think you need your head testing if you're going to lay down a grand for something like this..... imo of course


I was also thinking about Revo. It does seem very expensive. What other options would you recommend?


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,
The Revo software is great - but this does seem expensive!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi. With Revo you get big discounts if you want to go higher stages. (First stage you'll have to pay it fully)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

GSYNC said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Think you need your head testing if you're going to lay down a grand for something like this..... imo of course
> ...


Shop around. I don't tune my road cars anymore but I certainly wouldn't humour the likes of Revo for £950 or Apr for £1250 :lol: which essentially is just an ecu flash from a crappy laptop especially when they do the same for let's say, a Fiesta ST for £399.
You're just paying Audi tax and if anything does go wrong they'll drop you like a lead balloon.

For example there are tuning boxes that have a good reputation for around £200. Both methods will terminate your warranty though regardless of what anyone will tell you as both methods will flag up a TD1 code in the vehicle software. As for the merits of one or the other, I'm not interested in debating their strengths and weaknesses either.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

PacketSurfer said:


> is APR any better than REVO?


They are basically the same, because the effect is identical. No matter which one you choose, after 6 months after the installation you'll find yourself driving a messed up vehicle with a lowered resell value while still wanting a faster car.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

then better to go for stage -1 :lol:


----------



## Skateboard (Oct 25, 2020)

GoodThunder said:


> PacketSurfer said:
> 
> 
> > is APR any better than REVO?
> ...


I've had mapped cars for a very long time, never had a problem with them. You'll also struggle to find anyone that's had their car messed up by a genuine mapping company anywhere on the internet. What you might find very occasionally is someone that's had a bad map installed in their car by dodgy Dave and his laptop of tricks that's come to your house in his van and it's made someone's car run like crap.

That and an occasional component failure that was already in its way out.

Also agreed that most maps are the same at their core, just Revo and APR add things like switchable maps and other things that the common driver will use twice and that's that.

There's a lot of good tuning companies out there, all tried and tested and they'll do you a stage one for less than half that price.

Remember, with Revo, APR et al, you're not just paying for a map, an Audi tax, development etc but you're also paying a big chunk for that name and it's massive marketing budget.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr TTUSA (Oct 24, 2019)

Just FYI-I put my 2016 Audi TT coupe on the dyno yesterday. I had a stage 1 APR ECU tune. I was pretty happy with these numbers:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

forget the Revo/APR/Unitronic claimed data, 267 HP at wheels seems reasonable with a stage 1 on a TT 230


----------



## Mr TTUSA (Oct 24, 2019)

Yes Kevin#34. My TT was advertised by Audi to have 220 HP at the flywheel/crank. With about a 20% driveshaft loss, that translates to about 176 HP at the wheels (stock) so I'm making 91 more than that


----------



## PacketSurfer (Aug 11, 2020)

leopard said:


> Think you need your head testing if you're going to lay down a grand for something like this..... imo of course


It's the ECU AND TCU remap. If it was just ECU, I believe the price was £650, not unreasonable...


----------



## PacketSurfer (Aug 11, 2020)

Mr TTUSA said:


> Just FYI-I put my 2016 Audi TT coupe on the dyno yesterday. I had a stage 1 APR ECU tune. I was pretty happy with these numbers:


Thanks for the numbers, was that including DSG remap or just ECU?

Would be good if someone had a REVO for comparison


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

PacketSurfer said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Think you need your head testing if you're going to lay down a grand for something like this..... imo of course
> ...


Dick Turpin had a mask but these feckers don't :lol: but alas it's your money and it's a free country etc


----------



## Mr TTUSA (Oct 24, 2019)

PacketSurfer said:


> Mr TTUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Just FYI-I put my 2016 Audi TT coupe on the dyno yesterday. I had a stage 1 APR ECU tune. I was pretty happy with these numbers:
> ...


Just the ECU. Is a DSG remap the same as a TCU remap? If so, does anyone know the benefits of that? I'm ignorant on that remap. Thx!


----------



## PacketSurfer (Aug 11, 2020)

Mr TTUSA said:


> PacketSurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Mr TTUSA said:
> ...


Yeah they're the same, transmission remap (gearbox). It helps get the full potential out of the ECU remap, which is why it's recommended to do it in conjunction with ECU remap. You'll be able to properly utilize all of the torque the ECU remap provides.

=============================

Here's just the blurb from the REVO site for the AUDI TT 2.0T Quattro:

Revo Transmission Stage 1 Software has been designed to work with Revo Stage 1 ECU Software. Calibrated for 4 Wheel Drive vehicles fitted with an IS20 Turbo Charger and DQ250 6 speed gearbox.

Launch Control variable RPM
At 0-30% throttle launch RPM is 2500
At 45-60% throttle launch RPM is 3000
At 70%-85% throttle launch RPM is 3500
At 100% throttle launch RPM is 4000
In Launch Control Mode 6300rpm rev limit
In Sports Mode gear shifts at 6400rpm
In Drive Mode gear shifts at 6200rpm
In Manual Mode gear shifts 6300rpm
In Drive and Eco mode at low RPM, 2nd gear is held unless you come to a stop
Removed 'Kickdown' in Manual mode
Optimised shift speeds


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

PacketSurfer said:


> Hey guys... REVO currently doing a 20% off offer, so my local has quoted me £950 for stage 1 including the DSG remap (ECU & TCU). This is for my TT quattro s-line (230ps)


I think that's the best price you'll get from Revo. I also think that you'll be happy with either Revo or APR. I believe APR no longer offer Stg2, main difference is the TCU tune, Revo has fixed shift points, APR shift points decrease as you go up the gears although this won't matter if you use the paddles 

If you do go for the ECU upgrade I would highly recommend getting the TCU firmware upgraded on that model as it removes the manual paddle shift lag...


----------



## foreverwasted (Sep 11, 2020)

Wow that is a huge cost compared to what I was expecting for an ECU and TCU (DSG) Remap!

I have a friend that works at Viezu Technologies near Evesham. He has quoted me a "mates rates" price of £250 for the stage 1 ECU and TCU remaps. Including a before and after dyno test. Feeling SUPER LUCKY now that I read APR charge £950. 

I must admit I have directed 6 of my friends and work colleagues to Viezu to get their tuning done as they really are a top notch tuner and I have had my 2 previous cars remapped there too. So that probably made a difference on the price he gave me. Like a referral discount. But I am still over the moon about that price!


----------



## Skateboard (Oct 25, 2020)

leopard said:


> Think you need your head testing if you're going to lay down a grand for something like this..... imo of course


Exactly this.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Skateboard said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Think you need your head testing if you're going to lay down a grand for something like this..... imo of course
> ...


Can't help but agree.

I've used APR before but their prices have risen 1000% so I woudn't even consider them any more.

£950 on a standard TT? I didn't pay that for ECU & TCU for my RS :lol:


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

we have been a revo dealer for almost ten years and never had a problem with any of their software, you do get the odd component failure when the part was on its way out and the higher stresses from the software speed up the process, but we have never had any software supplied be the root cause of any serious failures.

i agree that there's next to no difference between apr and revo and even the other big tuners, if you pay the little extra over your backstreet tuners you really do get the quality in the product from the development put in in the first place.

that said apr's prices have really shot up recently and as mentioned don't offer stage 2 anymore.

so yea don't be scared to tune it, if u go with any of the big boys you'll be more than happy.


----------

